# New DVC Not So Scary Halloween Party Perk - Entry at 2:00 pm



## littlestar (Jul 30, 2018)

New for 2018 - DVC members and their guests can enter the Magic Kingdom at 2:00 pm for the Halloween party. I saw this announcement on the Disney Vacation Club site.


----------



## Dean (Jul 31, 2018)

littlestar said:


> New for 2018 - DVC members and their guests can enter the Magic Kingdom at 2:00 pm for the Halloween party. I saw this announcement on the Disney Vacation Club site.


It looks to be for qualified only but nice perk to get an extra 2 hours in the parks.


----------



## littlestar (Jul 31, 2018)

Dean said:


> It looks to be for qualified only but nice perk to get an extra 2 hours in the parks.


Yeah, I figured it was probably for qualified point owners.

We did a Moonlight Magic event back in February and it was really fun. I enjoy the member perks. Also saw where DVC is keeping the DVC lounge area at Epcot for 2019.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 31, 2018)

littlestar said:


> New for 2018 - DVC members and their guests can enter the Magic Kingdom at 2:00 pm for the Halloween party. I saw this announcement on the Disney Vacation Club site.


How cool!  We have tickets for one of the DVC nights in Oct.  Thanks for posting this!  Yippie!


----------



## famy27 (Aug 29, 2018)

I assume this means we can wear our costumes at 2? Anyone know for sure?


----------



## jlp879 (Aug 29, 2018)

So what would one have to do/show to have park access at 2 pm?


----------



## littlestar (Aug 29, 2018)

jlp879 said:


> So what would one have to do/show to have park access at 2 pm?


Dvc site says present your DVC Membership card and event ticket at the main entrance touch points. Good for the member and up to 7 guests in your party with event tickets (so 8 total).


----------



## smmatrix (Aug 30, 2018)

We have tickets to Disneyland's Halloween Party.  Is anyone aware if DVC members get early access to the park in Anaheim?


----------



## littlestar (Aug 31, 2018)

smmatrix said:


> We have tickets to Disneyland's Halloween Party.  Is anyone aware if DVC members get early access to the park in Anaheim?


I did not see Disneyland in California mentioned.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 1, 2018)

According to the DVC website, those of us in CA can enter the park at 3pm for the party which starts at 6pm.  Doesn’t sound like this is anything new, it’s just explained in the details about the party as if that’s how it’s always been.


----------



## thebreards (Sep 4, 2018)

anyone know if this is true for Christmas Party also?  I think those extra hours are 7:00 - midnight most nights and it would be AWESOME to get in early.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2018)

Anyone DVC owner going to the MNSSHP on 10/21 and willing to help a friendly Tugger get in to the party early?


----------



## frank808 (Sep 12, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Anyone DVC owner going to the MNSSHP on 10/21 and willing to help a friendly Tugger get in to the party early?



Dang will miss you by 2 days.   I would love to help a friendly tugger out but we are leaving orlando sunday morning for our cruise.  Will be back Oct 28 and 29 if I can help you then.


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 4, 2018)

Hoping they will offer this for the Christmas party too


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 4, 2018)

The halloween was so expensive this year.  It was outrageous at $100 per person, even with our DVC discount.  We already have annual passes, so we decided it was a total waste of money.  It used to be about $50, but the increase even kept our kids away, and they aren't nearly as cheap as we are.


----------



## Dean (Nov 4, 2018)

We paid $65 in September


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 4, 2018)

It was about $105 for the Halloween party for us this year. I agree, the price really is no longer worth the experience. The parade was a bit of a letdown for us. The last time we went, back in 2009 or before, it was great. This time it was wall to wall people trying to get from our spot on the parade route to the fireworks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 4, 2018)

Disney sure knows how to make a buck, that's for sure.  

We are going to Disney World one week after Thanksgiving.  We have no intention of attending the Christmas party, either.  Our little Bella woudn't care one bit about it at 19 months.


----------



## Dean (Nov 4, 2018)

Dean said:


> We paid $65 in September


The regular price for the night we chose (Monday after Labor day) was $75.  We got a $5 discount for early booking and an additional $5 discount for being DVC member.  And we got in at 2 pm.  Worth it in that situation, not at $100 or more.  And it wasn't that crowded, we got to do more in the time we were there than most full days when we go.


----------

